# Subcool's JillyBean...



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

_Since these are the last beans I germ before I take a break I figured I wld do a side journal....come middle June I am shutting down both tents and taking a break for a while. So what we hve here is 3 beans soaking in water as of tonight...strain is TGA JillyBean by subcool...I hve been wanting to grow out some sub gear for a long time now and I am lucky enough to hve a 10 pack. I am hoping for 2 females and one male...but as long as I get at least 1 female I will be happy..but if I do get 2 females and a male I will most likely pollinate one female for a bean run...


The beans will soak for at least 12 hours and then go right into my Miracle Grow Seed Starter mix in blue solo cups...once they break ground they will go under CFL's till they get their 2nd set of true leaves and then it is off to the veg tent under a 400w HPS. They will be flowered in my flowering tent under a 600w digi in a cool tube. Hopefully I can get them vegged, flowered and harvested by 1st week of June...The wife and I are off to Jamaica at the end of the 2nd week of June and I want to hve everything shutdown by then. I will try and take lots of pics especially once they start flowering...

Well lets get it on...._


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 23, 2010)

I am excited to see that strain thanks for posting ham!


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be interested to see this


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am excited to see that strain thanks for posting ham!


_Doggie I am very excited to be growing these...I hve been wanting to grow a strain of sub's out for a long time now...well who am I kidding I hve wanted to grow out *all* his strains...  I was going to go with Pandoras Box but after talking to sub I believe this strain will be exactly what my wife has been looking for. _


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> I'll be interested to see this



_Welcome aboard stinky...this shld be interesting to say the least...subs strains are some lookers for sure..._


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 23, 2010)

hamster im in. go tga! gatta love a tga grow.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 23, 2010)

Im in Ham.... just ordered those jillies myself so i cant wait to see them go...  im  sure they are in good hands...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Lets see it dude!! Why are you taking a break?


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in HL! Gonna load some bluehell fer this one!


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> hamster im in. go tga! gatta love a tga grow.



_Thanks for poppin in...this is my first TGA grow and I am super stoked..._


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Im in Ham.... just ordered those jillies myself so i cant wait to see them go...  im  sure they are in good hands...



_Thanks for the vote of confidence JAAM...I hope to do these beans proud..._


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Lets see it dude!! Why are you taking a break?



_Look out...ME in the house... Thanks for stopin in Bro...  I hve been growing for over a year straight now pretty much with no break...I am gettin burnt out a bit and need to close up the tents for a while and figured the summer wld be a good time to do it...this way i don't hve to fight the temps again and I can rest up...charge the batteries. I will fire the tents up again post summer for sure..._


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hamster, with the success that you've had with your last grows, i know this one wil be awsome. that jillybean looks o so tasty, i am pullin up my rock and wont be moving for a while. 
That jack the ripper has me sold for sure. march 5th is coming quick and im gonna be rocking the subgear soon. I know you said your taking a break from growing for the summer but will you still be on MP? You are a valuable asset to this community and i would hate to see you go during prime growing season...Anyway, heres some green mojo for the new babies!


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 24, 2010)

I was just looking at Subs line-up and thought JillyBean looked interesting and will probably order a pack.  I will definately pull up a seat for this one.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> good luck, I've grown Jillybean before.




Good luck as in she is a tough grow?


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Hamster, with the success that you've had with your last grows, i know this one wil be awsome. that jillybean looks o so tasty, i am pullin up my rock and wont be moving for a while.
> That jack the ripper has me sold for sure. march 5th is coming quick and im gonna be rocking the subgear soon. I know you said your taking a break from growing for the summer but will you still be on MP? You are a valuable asset to this community and i would hate to see you go during prime growing season...Anyway, heres some green mojo for the new babies!



Thank you for the kind words...I will still be around here...just not growing for the summer...come mid/late August I will fire the tents back up again...
Thanks for the mojo...


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> I was just looking at Subs line-up and thought JillyBean looked interesting and will probably order a pack.  I will definately pull up a seat for this one.



Thanks for poppin in frogman...plenty of room here...


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> No not really. A little stretchy. At first it didn't look like the buds were going to fill in, just very whispy. Then they filled in nicely. It was good smoke with a nice orange taste...just not enough punch. Compared to the chemdawg you just grew...not going to come close. IMO Everybody is looking for something different. Just not what I was looking for.



Well to be honest the Rez SD x Chemdog DD I just grew is kinda too strong....lol   At least for anything other then a nightime before bed smoke...the high is not functional at all for me...I am looking for a Sativa type high without the couch lock...thanks for the info...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well to be honest the Rez SD x Chemdog DD I just grew is kinda too strong....lol   At least for anything other then a nightime before bed smoke...the high is not functional at all for me...I am looking for a Sativa type high without the couch lock...thanks for the info...




Well if you dont like it send it this way, I love to smoke myself stupid


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Well if you dont like it send it this way, I love to smoke myself stupid



Bro I am sure you hve probably smoked better...you guys in Cali hve access to killer strains...for me this is like getting a taste of what you Cali cats are smoking on a daily basis...I like the smoke it is just not real functional...it does however let me rest well at night...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol Ham, somtimes I smoke schwag here dude... If its that strong Id love to try it...

Stupid is as stupid does... LOL


----------



## db33322 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one HM. Best of luck


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 25, 2010)

got room for one more?


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> got room for one more?



Sure do wally...thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 26, 2010)

HIya Hammy!

NICE selection!  I'm looking forward to seeing your Jilly Beanz take off.  I just finished up a TGA Deep Purple grow and I found a really tasty lavender pheno with a great stone.  I've got some Vortex beans that I'll pop this summer.  Rock ON, bud...

Peace!


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HIya Hammy!
> 
> NICE selection!  I'm looking forward to seeing your Jilly Beanz take off.  I just finished up a TGA Deep Purple grow and I found a really tasty lavender pheno with a great stone.  I've got some Vortex beans that I'll pop this summer.  Rock ON, bud...
> 
> Peace!



Thanks dirty...that vortex sounds interesting..but then again all of subs gear looks interesting and dank...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm watching...good luck on the grow!

DOS!  will you be keeping us updated on the vortex?  Thats the one of subs gear that I've pretty much decided that I want to give a try!  I like all the cindy in there!


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I'm watching...good luck on the grow!
> 
> DOS!  will you be keeping us updated on the vortex?  Thats the one of subs gear that I've pretty much decided that I want to give a try!  I like all the cindy in there!



Thanks lf....


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a quick update...3 for 3 on the jillybeans sprouting...3 small healthy seedlings are now alive and well...gonna buy some bigger pots for these today at Agent Orange..(Home Depot)


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 27, 2010)

very nice..........


----------



## kal el (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a jillybean mom that I just love. She has a really sweet flavor to her that is sort of like orange dreamsicles. I also have had the jacks cleaner clone for about 6 years, both are some of my fav smoke.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> I have a jillybean mom that I just love. She has a really sweet flavor to her that is sort of like orange dreamsicles. I also have had the jacks cleaner clone for about 6 years, both are some of my fav smoke.



Thanks for the info Bro....


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Picked up a cpl things for the JillyBeans....



Home Depot has pallets of the MG seed starter mix out now...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

:ciao: :watchplant:

I think they are putting their snow shovels back out here at Home dePot


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao: :watchplant:
> 
> I think they are putting their snow shovels back out here at Home dePot



Yeah we just got hit with 2 feet of snow up in north Jersey...I got lucky in Central and only got about another foot on top of last storm...I am so tired of snow and winter...lets get spring sprung....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

> .lets get spring sprung



:goodposting:


----------



## MidnightToker (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ham, I actually read you WD thread earlier today and was drooling over myself. I'm definately pulling up a chair and :watchplant:. Good luck


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

MidnightToker said:
			
		

> Hey ham, I actually read you WD thread earlier today and was drooling over myself. I'm definately pulling up a chair and :watchplant:. Good luck



Thanks MT....come on in...plenty of room at the INN...


----------



## Bedazzler (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm ready to cut down my Jilly Bean tonight.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Bedazzler said:
			
		

> I'm ready to cut down my Jilly Bean tonight.



Very cool any pics?


----------



## leafminer (Feb 27, 2010)

What happened? I looked and looked and saw no pics except a trolley full of garden stuff


----------



## iamtd (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm looking at doing Sub's JillyBean next. Quite happy to see how this pans out.


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome HL. I've pulled up a chair too. Sounds fun.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> What happened? I looked and looked and saw no pics except a trolley full of garden stuff



They are just your basic seedlings right now...didn't want to bore everyone...will post up some snaps of the lil buggers though...


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

iamtd said:
			
		

> I'm looking at doing Sub's JillyBean next. Quite happy to see how this pans out.


Thanks for stopping in...


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Awesome HL. I've pulled up a chair too. Sounds fun.



Hey jackson...glad you cld come by...this one shld be a lot of fun...


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

i too am pulling up a chair for this.. after seeing ur last 2 grows i am jus on edge to see wut u can do with some subcool seeds.. i have also takin a look at some seeds by him and pandoras box did look very nice but i been thinkin i mite wanna try some 3rd dimension.. well, happy growin'


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> i too am pulling up a chair for this.. after seeing ur last 2 grows i am jus on edge to see wut u can do with some subcool seeds.. i have also takin a look at some seeds by him and pandoras box did look very nice but i been thinkin i mite wanna try some 3rd dimension.. well, happy growin'



Welcome...chips and pretzels are over on the left...thanks for stopping in...


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

okay nothing to drool over yet..lol  Just some seedlings of the JillyBean variety....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> okay nothing to drool over yet..lol Just some seedlings of the JillyBean variety....


 
great start!!!! good luck HL lets hope there is 3 out 3 females:hubba: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:    cant wait to trade pics


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a shot of my jillybean at 46 days. She yields well and tastes great.
You can see why she is a keeper. I have not had any other phenos worth keeping.


----------



## mistisrising (Mar 1, 2010)

Did someone say free pretzels?!?

I can't wait to see what these do for you, I'm in. You're green thumb with those chem's should work well here. I have had my jillies for several months now, but my indoor area disappeared, so I'll have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> Here is a shot of my jillybean at 46 days. She yields well and tastes great.
> You can see why she is a keeper. I have not had any other phenos worth keeping.



Wow Bro nice....thanks for giving me a peek at what I hve to look forward to...very nice


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Did someone say free pretzels?!?
> 
> I can't wait to see what these do for you, I'm in. You're green thumb with those chem's should work well here. I have had my jillies for several months now, but my indoor area disappeared, so I'll have to live vicariously through you.



Pretzels and chips are on the table to the left...feel free to fire up the bong at anytime....thanks for stopping in


----------



## subcool (Mar 1, 2010)

No Root Beer?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2010)

Chips with no salsa????


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> No Root Beer?



Will Stewart's do or wld you rather hve Barq's?  There is Red Stripe in the blue cooler under the table with the chips....thanks for poppin in sub...


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Chips with no salsa????



Plenty of salsa dude....it's over there behind the bean dip....but anybody noshin on the bean dip needs to let them rip outside...:holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2010)

Blue Angels time


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Blue Angels time



I hve a no Blue Angel, Blue Dart, or whatever other name you hve for lighting farts policy in the grow area....lol  Geez do I hve to post a bouncer at the door?  Rowdy potheads....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2010)

You have a back yard, though, right?  Isn't Jersey the garden state or something


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You have a back yard, though, right?  Isn't Jersey the garden state or something



Lol...you sound like my wife...when she first moved here from AZ I took rte 9 to get home from the airport and we went through a cpl ghettos up north...she was like I thought this is the Garden State....
Yes I hve plenty of green where I live...


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh no.....HL i didn't start this one.....this time!


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Oh no.....HL i didn't start this one.....this time!



Yo chef...I am be overrun by hooligans I think...


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, break out the...um..DOG!


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems like they are making a nice transition to the next stage...they are green and healthy and getting bigger.:hubba: 

If the Green Ganja Gods are listening...2 girls and a guy please.... 

The other tray has 3 AK-48 and a LA Con in it..they were going to be my last seedlings till after the summer but then I got the chance to grow out the JillyBean...


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Threesome fer HL!...er his ladies..er man..damn! Mixed mojo to ya HL!


----------



## MidnightToker (Mar 3, 2010)

:cool2:  hope your plants turn out the way you want!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 3, 2010)

I am interested in Jilly Bean, can't wait to see how they turn out. Look good btw


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

MidnightToker said:
			
		

> :cool2:  hope your plants turn out the way you want!



Thanks MidnightToker...if that's the case then I wld like them to yield 10 lbs of dankness each....


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am interested in Jilly Bean, can't wait to see how they turn out. Look good btw



I can't wait for that either Bro...thanks for popping in...


----------



## warfish (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like there doing well so far, Hamster 
Sounds like a fun grow to follow along on for sure!    Are you going to be documenting the LA Conf in this journal along with the Jilly Beans?


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Looks like there doing well so far, Hamster
> Sounds like a fun grow to follow along on for sure!    Are you going to be documenting the LA Conf in this journal along with the Jilly Beans?



The LA Con will most likely get documented in my current GJ... Fall 2009...but that's not for sure...
I just did this side journal because I am uber psyched to grow out some of subs gear...thanks for poppin in...


----------



## Trafic (Mar 3, 2010)

And they're off.  Nice start champ.  I'll be watching.


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to sit in on this one too.


----------



## dakin3d (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm def onboard...  I'd first like to introduce myself, as this is my first post...  I'm tired of drama on RIU, etc, etc.  

ANyway, I too am interested in seeing some JB ran.  I'm actually going to run a couple of Subs strains, but this one was at the top of the list.

Looking forward to it and thanks for sharing :joint:


----------



## HazeMe (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Hamster, looks like a good run! I'll be watching... I really want to see the JillyBean. 

Good luck.
HazeMe


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> And they're off. Nice start champ. I'll be watching.



Thanks for coming by Trafic...I hope to deliver on the dankness... 



			
				ickysticky said:
			
		

> I am going to sit in on this one too.



ickysticky...how the hell are ya....come on in and enjoy the refreshments... 



			
				HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster, looks like a good run! I'll be watching... I really want to see the JillyBean.
> 
> Good luck.
> HazeMe



HazeMe...how ya been Bro...glad you cld stop by...I am looking forward to these beans growing out big time...


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

dakin3d said:
			
		

> I'm def onboard...  I'd first like to introduce myself, as this is my first post...  I'm tired of drama on RIU, etc, etc.
> 
> ANyway, I too am interested in seeing some JB ran.  I'm actually going to run a couple of Subs strains, but this one was at the top of the list.
> 
> Looking forward to it and thanks for sharing :joint:



Welcome to MP dakin3d...you will find that this place rocks hard and is way more drama free then RIU...nice to hve you with us...hope to see a GK from you soon...peace


----------



## ickysticky (Mar 4, 2010)

oh, I am here, I am waiting on some sub gear right now. can not wait to see this grow unfold.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2010)

ickysticky said:
			
		

> oh, I am here, I am waiting on some sub gear right now. can not wait to see this grow unfold.



You know about the attitudes subcool bean giveaway right? I think it starts tomorrow and all you do is pay for shipping...no purchase necessary...


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 4, 2010)

If the Green Ganja Gods are listening...2 girls and a guy please.... 

The other tray has 3 AK-48 and a LA Con in it..they were going to be my last seedlings till after the summer but then I got the chance to grow out the JillyBean...[/quote]

i grew AK-48 3 years ago n that was awsome. out of 5 seed i got 3 females. one grew green and was the strongest. one grew purple and was the cherry pheno. i swear i tasted like Robitussin(artificial cherry). the last one had retarted growth. i'm plannning on sprouting jillybean, astro queen and g13 x haze early july.


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2010)

J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> If the Green Ganja Gods are listening...2 girls and a guy please....
> 
> The other tray has 3 AK-48 and a LA Con in it..they were going to be my last seedlings till after the summer but then I got the chance to grow out the JillyBean...



i grew AK-48 3 years ago n that was awsome. out of 5 seed i got 3 females. one grew green and was the strongest. one grew purple and was the cherry pheno. i swear i tasted like Robitussin(artificial cherry). the last one had retarted growth. i'm plannning on sprouting jillybean, astro queen and g13 x haze early july.[/QUOTE]

Sweet....sounds like these AK 48's are going to be sweet....I hve heard they yield well...


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

Slow going....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

but they are alive and green!


----------



## dakin3d (Mar 6, 2010)

One step to get to another... 

Btw, thanks for bringing my attention to the TGA/Attit newsletter, Hams!  I just decided to go ahead and get some stuff today... Still haven't decided which strain!  I want something for lock down, so I'm thinking Querkle.  Any experience w/ Querkle?  Cheers, dak


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

dakin3d said:
			
		

> One step to get to another...
> 
> Btw, thanks for bringing my attention to the TGA/Attit newsletter, Hams!  I just decided to go ahead and get some stuff today... Still haven't decided which strain!  I want something for lock down, so I'm thinking Querkle.  Any experience w/ Querkle?  Cheers, dak



Hey Hamster, you'll like the Jilly...
Good luck with your grow...I used AN and had great results. 

Hi Dak,
I've grown many TGA strains, hmmm 6.
all of them are great... and the seeds had a good germ rate. I love the Querkle, grew it last summer, (on a break now for a bit.) It got dark purple colors near the end... I love the Agent Orange too...try anyone of the strains and you'll be happy.


----------



## dakin3d (Mar 6, 2010)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi Dak,
> I've grown many TGA strains, hmmm 6.
> all of them are great... and the seeds had a good germ rate. I love the Querkle, grew it last summer, (on a break now for a bit.) It got dark purple colors near the end... I love the Agent Orange too...try anyone of the strains and you'll be happy.



Hi New Girl,

I appreciate the input!  Of all of the strains that you've grown/tried, which one is the most medicinal, couchlock strain?  I'm looking for a nighttime strain right now as I have plenty of sativa-type cerebral, soaring meds.  Thank you in advance.  Hope all is well.  Cheers, dak


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 6, 2010)

dakin3d said:
			
		

> Hi New Girl,
> 
> I appreciate the input!  Of all of the strains that you've grown/tried, which one is the most medicinal, couchlock strain?  I'm looking for a nighttime strain right now as I have plenty of sativa-type cerebral, soaring meds.  Thank you in advance.  Hope all is well.  Cheers, dak



I think most of his strains have a sativa touch, Jacks Cleaner II would be a great choice that's a hybrid but leads towards an indica side for a good night time buzz, it's got a great high - love it ...can't go wrong with the Querkle either, haven't grown the Qleaner yet...might be a good one for that as well..


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> but they are alive and green!


 
 This is true....





			
				dakin3d said:
			
		

> One step to get to another...
> 
> Btw, thanks for bringing my attention to the TGA/Attit newsletter, Hams! I just decided to go ahead and get some stuff today... Still haven't decided which strain! I want something for lock down, so I'm thinking Querkle. Any experience w/ Querkle? Cheers, dak



No problem bro...glad you are taking advantage and getting some sub gear....never tried any of his stuff yet..








			
				The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster, you'll like the Jilly...
> Good luck with your grow...I used AN and had great results.
> 
> Hi Dak,
> ...



Thanks TNG...


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just a quick update...3 for 3 on the jillybeans sprouting...3 small healthy seedlings are now alive and well...gonna buy some bigger pots for these today at Agent Orange..(Home Depot)


 

LOL @ agent orange...thats funny bro....sounds like a nice strain...good plan ya got for shutting down...summer will def be the time, i know how HOT jersey gets in those months...im gonna be having fun myself trying to cool a 2000w flower room during the summer...gonna run the lights at night and hope i can keep it cool...good luck with this one and lots of green mojo for your kids


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> LOL @ agent orange...thats funny bro....sounds like a nice strain...good plan ya got for shutting down...summer will def be the time, i know how HOT jersey gets in those months...im gonna be having fun myself trying to cool a 2000w flower room during the summer...gonna run the lights at night and hope i can keep it cool...good luck with this one and lots of green mojo for your kids



Wow man...good luck with that...2000w in the summer....

Thaks for the mojo bro...


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are the Lil JillyBeans as of today...they are staying nice and squat...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 9, 2010)

Look good so far Hamm!!!!
Cant wait to see how they will be lookin:hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome, keepin em green.


----------



## dakin3d (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking great, bro... Gotta love compact vegetative growth!

Btw, I went ahead and got some Sub beans: I got some 3rd dimension and Jack the Ripper.  I ultimately decided to go w/ 'Next Generation' for my indica, so I can get a grapefruit strain.  The 3rd dimension, as you probably know, has Apollo13 genetics that are generally the prolific phenotype from what I've read.  I have yet to try that strain, and since it wasn't/isn't avail anymore, I decided to go w/ the next best thing!  

I hope all is well on your end, bro.  Approaching transplant time?  Cheers, dak


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice tight nodes brother....just the way I like em...are you topping and lst-ing again? or just letting them go natural?


----------



## DrGrEeN47 (Mar 11, 2010)

Those little girls are lookin good.  keep it up hamster.


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Look good so far Hamm!!!!
> Cant wait to see how they will be lookin



Thanks stinky...you and me both Bro... 



			
				loolagigi said:
			
		

> awesome, keepin em green.



I am trying my best loola..had a ph problem but caught it quick...my damn ph pen was off almost 2...re-calibrated and we are good now...




			
				dakin3d said:
			
		

> Looking great, bro... Gotta love compact vegetative growth!
> 
> Btw, I went ahead and got some Sub beans: I got some 3rd dimension and Jack the Ripper. I ultimately decided to go w/ 'Next Generation' for my indica, so I can get a grapefruit strain. The 3rd dimension, as you probably know, has Apollo13 genetics that are generally the prolific phenotype from what I've read. I have yet to try that strain, and since it wasn't/isn't avail anymore, I decided to go w/ the next best thing!
> 
> I hope all is well on your end, bro. Approaching transplant time? Cheers, dak



Yes transplant time is fast approaching..I hve to rework my tent to make some room...glad you got some sub gear...I know you will be happy with those...




			
				legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Nice tight nodes brother....just the way I like em...are you topping and lst-ing again? or just letting them go natural?



LF I am up in the air on the topping...will most likely be using LST on them though...



			
				DrGrEeN47 said:
			
		

> Those little girls are lookin good. keep it up hamster.



Thanks Dr....glad you popped in for a peek...


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2010)

The JillyBeans are growing a bit now...they will be transplanted to bigger pots tomorrow...one of them already went to a big pot...


----------



## todoobie (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ham, pretty kidlins there. I have one that looks like the first one in pix, whats does the yellowing mean. Thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2010)

todoobie said:
			
		

> Hi Ham, pretty kidlins there. I have one that looks like the first one in pix, whats does the yellowing mean. Thanks



The yellowing is mostly from the ph problem I just had...they also need to start feeding...i gve them a very light taste of GH 3 part tonight...

Thanks for popping in Bro...


----------



## Irish (Mar 13, 2010)

dank in the house!!! whats up hammy? ...

oooo, i see. looks like it's transplant time bro. myself, i do the transplant where your at now, give em 2, maybe 3 days rest, then hit em with very light nutes. thats how i roll big dog. they need that lil rest once moved, or the show could turn south very quick. ...

they look great man! say, that kal-el had a nice jb, didnt he? hope ya get one like that bro. ...

pass the barq's baby, i love the stuff, but can't find it in glass bottles here. ...biloxi road trip? lol. lol...


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

The JillyBeans went into big pots and hve grown nicely....soon it will be topping time...


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 16, 2010)

they're lookin good.how old are they on this last pic? what nutes do u use?


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good, I can't wait to see this grow jillybean is on my short list.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> they're lookin good.how old are they on this last pic? what nutes do u use?



Thanks J...They are 19 days old I believe...they only got their first taste of nutrients the other day...1/4 strength GH 3 part...


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

frogman71 said:
			
		

> Looking good, I can't wait to see this grow jillybean is on my short list.



Thanks Bro...yeah I am super excited to be growing subs dank gear...


----------



## Irish (Mar 17, 2010)

i like the looks of the bottom right plant HL ...

nice color now bro. game on.:hubba:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 17, 2010)

looking good hamster. see my rrf chop?


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> looking good hamster. see my rrf chop?



Making my way through the new posts now wally...the wife had me cooking dinner or I wld already hve gotten to it....


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking good hamster LotS Of GrEEn MoJo for your JiLLYBeAnS


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

PsyJiM said:
			
		

> Looking good hamster LotS Of GrEEn MoJo for your JiLLYBeAnS



Thanks for the MOJO.....


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

Wanted to post up some pics showing just how much these 3 all resemble each other...I love the structure of these plants...still hoping for 2 females and a male so I can run some pollen for beans...


----------



## warfish (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking great Hamster   I hope you get your 2 females and a male!


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> Looking great Hamster   I hope you get your 2 females and a male!



Thanks for the positive vibes my friend...I appreciate it.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 18, 2010)

Hamster they're growing nice and quick, I know what u mean about the structure, they look sexy already:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Hamster they're growing nice and quick, I know what u mean about the structure, they look sexy already:hubba:




Thanks stinky....I wanted to top them but they look so good i cld not do it...


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

NOTE:My plan was to top them but I decided to pinch them instead...3-20-10


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha couldnt top them huh? I like pinching


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Haha couldnt top them huh? I like pinching



I just did not hve the heart to do it to them...they look so damn good and healthy....not to mention I like the structure they hve to them...


----------



## Trafic (Mar 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I just did not hve the heart to do it to them...they look so damn good and healthy....not to mention I like the structure they hve to them...



What about LSTing?  I did it for the first time with my OG's and I'm happy with the bushy results.


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> What about LSTing?  I did it for the first time with my OG's and I'm happy with the bushy results.



Yeah I hve LST'd the crap out of my last round of girls in flower but that tends to get them wider and then I get robbed of at least 2 maybe 3 seats in the tent...was looking for a method to keep height in check without making them much wider...believe it or not I hve never pinched before...so I am giving it a shot now..just want to slow vertical growth a bit...


----------



## Trafic (Mar 20, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I hve LST'd the crap out of my last round of girls in flower but that tends to get them wider and then I get robbed of at least 2 maybe 3 seats in the tent...was looking for a method to keep height in check without making them much wider...believe it or not I hve never pinched before...so I am giving it a shot now..just want to slow vertical growth a bit...



I pinched my Hash Plant and it ended up getting 3 major branches instead of two. It's bushy as heck but the pinching did add another week or so the the grow time.


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

Trafic said:
			
		

> I pinched my Hash Plant and it ended up getting 3 major branches instead of two. It's bushy as heck but the pinching did add another week or so the the grow time.



Thanks for the info....damn now I wish I didn't pinch them...I am on a set time line here and really can't afford to add to any veg time...I am leaving for Jamaica on June 5th and these grows need to be wrapped and hanging by then....


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2010)

psst, zip, HL is going to Jamaica with his honey, not with Art lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 21, 2010)

hey master how are you... those ladies are looking good I just started mine finally i got a pure kush clone from a clinic here in so cal and also a clone of northern lights plus two clones of my old mothers i first had so 4 total i can legally bud 12 plants n veg 6 18 total(oh yeah i got my LIC 215... so i wanna here your opinion on what other clones to get... there is skywalker, OG i dunno a lot u know so any suggestion owuld be great thanks HL  
-DOC


----------



## todoobie (Mar 21, 2010)

hey doc, thats alot , how many patients?


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2010)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hey master how are you... those ladies are looking good I just started mine finally i got a pure kush clone from a clinic here in so cal and also a clone of northern lights plus two clones of my old mothers i first had so 4 total i can legally bud 12 plants n veg 6 18 total(oh yeah i got my LIC 215... so i wanna here your opinion on what other clones to get... there is skywalker, OG i dunno a lot u know so any suggestion owuld be great thanks HL
> -DOC




Dr i wld love to help ya but I live on the *least coast*...my state is more likely to let me clone somebody before buying a MJ clone...If I where you I wld start a thread in the coffee table calling all Cali tokers and ask them what the latest *Bomb Strain* is...everything i know of is from seed...


----------

